# TwinCat 2 + Windows 10 / Virtual Maschine?



## Klingone22 (9 September 2015)

Abend!

benützt jemand TwinCat 2 und Windows 10 (lokal und mit Route) erfolgreich?

Installiert ihr immer 32 bit Windows auf euren 64 bit Laptops damit TwinCat lokal funktioniert oder verwendet ihr eine virtuelle Maschine? 

Bitte um ein paar Erfahrungsberichte. Ein neuer Laptop muss angeschafft werden. 

Danke!

K.


----------



## Klingone22 (18 September 2015)

Hat niemand dieses Problem? Arbeitet ihr alle immer noch mit Win 7 / 32 bit?
Danke.


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 September 2015)

Hallo,
ich arbeite auf einem Laptop mit TwinCAT 2 und als VM benutze ich Virtual Box. Das Laptop hat Windows 8.1 64-Bit und die VM läuft unter Windows 7 32-Bit.


----------



## Gerhard22 (26 September 2015)

Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem mit Windows 10. Habe meinen Rechner vor kurzem upgegradet, von Windows 8.1. Vorher lief alles, mit Windows 10 nicht. Befürchte, dass Virtual Box nicht mit Windows 10 klar kommt. Ich bin auch an einer Lösung interessiert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Guga (16 Oktober 2015)

Es trifft zwar nicht 100%ig die Fragestellung.

Ich nutze nun als Entwicklungsumgebung TwinCAT3 in einer VM-Ware mit Windows 10 und in der 64 Bit Version (Windows-LTSB).
Route setzen zum Zielsystem, übertragen... funktioniert.

Soviel ich weiss ist aber Windows 10 als Runtime erst in einigen Wochen nutzbar.
Den Rechner lokal zu nutzen (runtime) geht in meiner Konstellation nicht so ohne weiteres und habe ich somit auch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Klingone22 (16 Oktober 2015)

Hi!


Hat irgendjemand ein MacBook mit Virtual Maschine im Einsatz? 

Danke

K.


----------



## ohm200x (16 Oktober 2015)

Moin,



Klingone22 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hat irgendjemand ein MacBook mit Virtual Maschine im Einsatz?
> 
> K.



Ja, seit 5 Jahren meine Inbetriebnehmer-Kombi. (Im Privathaus)
Virtualbox immer aktuell. 
Eine XP-Installation für mein Haus. 
Eine Ex-Win7 derzeit Win8 bei den Schwiegereltern. 

Jeweils Twincat 2 halbwegs aktueller Build.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## klaus313 (31 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte Expertenrat.
Mein Twincat 2 soll in einer VBox (in Win10) unter XP32bit laufen. Soweit alles installiert und eingerichtet. 
Mein Problem ist, das TWINCAT meinen CX1000 nicht findet. (per cerhost komme ich auf den CX)
Gibt es benüglich Netzwerkkonfig etc. etwas zu beachten ?
Danke für Tips
Klaus


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Oktober 2015)

Was für eine simulierte Netzwerkkarte ist bei Dir konfiguriert und hast Du NAT oder Netzwerkbrücke konfiguriert?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## klaus313 (1 November 2015)

ich habe zwei Netzwerkkarten im PC (eine für die SPS und eine fürs "normale" LAN) sie sind geweils bridged konfiguriert.


----------



## Klingone22 (1 November 2015)

HI!

Ich hab nun mein MacBook pro. Vorgestern erste Versuche mit Parallels, Route machen und einloggen ging erst nachdem der Netzwerkadapter auf "Bridged" stand, was ja bei dir auch der Fall ist. 

Findet er den CX im Broadcast search und wenn du direkt nach der IP suchen lässt im System Manager nicht?

Gruß,

K.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 November 2015)

Bridged ist meine ich in Ordnung, und welche simulierte Karte hast Du gewählt? Es gibt Intel und AMD Karten und TwinCAT mag Intel.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Klingone22 (1 November 2015)

ich dachte die Intel / AMD Problematik hat "nur" damit was zu tun wenn man EtherCat über den Adapter betreiben möchte, nicht um mit einen Zielsystem Online zu gehen?


----------



## klaus313 (2 November 2015)

der Adapater steht auf Intel ...
hab inzwischen etwas mehr herausgefunden:
Hatte ursprünglich beiden Adaptern in der VB dedizierte IP adressen vergeben. Der Parallelbetrieb beider Karten funktioniert aber nur, wenn ich bei der "LAN" Karte DHCP einschalte. Beim zweiten (TWINCAT) Adapter dagegen die Adresse (ohne route) direkt eingetrage.
Wenn ich nun den "LAN" Adapter deaktiviere, dann TWINCAT starte, findet das System die SPS. Dann kann ich auch die "LAN" Karte wieder aktvieren und der Parallelbetrieb funktioniert tadellos...


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 November 2015)

Wenn ich von Problemen bei zwei festen IPs höre läuten bei mir die Alarmglocken. Waren die beiden IPs vielleicht im selben Subnetz?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ohm200x (2 November 2015)

Moin,

Was bei sowas auch sein kann ist die Reihenfolge der Netzwerk-Adapter in der VM. 

Ich nutze bei der Arbeit (andere Baustelle) Win7 in ner VM. LAN1 Office LAN2 Labnetz. Im Labnetz habe Mini Terminalserver (seriell zu Ethernet) die konfiguriert werden wollen. Deren ConfigTool macht auch quasi ne BroadcastSuche via MAC-Adresse. 
Die Antworten kamen bei mir nur an, wenn ich das Office-Interface abgeschaltet hatte. 

Später stellte fest, es reicht das Office kurz zu dis/enablen.
Jetzt seit ich in der VM die zwei Schnittstellen gedreht habe geht das direkt nach dem Start, weil das Labnetz  wohl das "erste" Interface ist. 
Hilft hier evtl auch.

Gleiches Subnetz ist natürlich tödlich und sollte zuvor bereinigt werden.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## klaus313 (3 November 2015)

subnetz - da machts "ping" ich glaub a hab ich noch ne Leiche im System. Ein Netz hat wohl noch die 255.255.0.0 was ich auf 255.255.255.0 ändern sollte, da die beiden Netze erst am dritten Byte unterscheiden. Werde weiter berichten
Danke


----------



## klaus313 (6 November 2015)

Danke das "Subnetz" war das richtige Stichwort ! jetzt gehts


----------

